# Duda sobre instalación

## fontgi

Quiero instalar el Gentoo pero voy muy verde en tema de linux.

Es mas facil instalar desde una .iso o desde el live cd?

Las .iso seran lo de "CDs de Instalación Mínimos Semanales de Gentoo y Stages" de la pagina de descargas?

PD: la instalacion seria un una maquina virtual, instalada en un windows 7

Perdon por las molestias.

----------

## upszot

Hola fontgi antes que nada bienvenido....

   ahora pasemos al grano... la instalacion es un poco compleja pero esta todo documentado en el handboock de gentoo..

aca te dejo un link donde tenes documentacion http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/list.xml?desc=1

el unico problema que vas a tener es que como lo vas a instalar en una virtual vas a demorar mas en la compilacion...

te recomiendo tambien usar la busqueda del foro, ya que hay hilos sobre la instalacion en maquinas virtuales... y configuraciones que se le tienen que dar al kernel para que funcione correctamente...

   y cualquier duda que tengas postiala en el foro, que hay mucha gente dispuesta a dar una mano, pero por favor trata de respetar las normas del mismo, se estila poner en el nombre del asunto el sistema de que se trata...[portage] , [emerge], [kde] o lo que sea... y una vez solucionado agregarle esa palabra ... asi como poner toda la informacion que puedas screenshot, cat de archivos, o logs... para poderte ayudar mejor...

Aca te paso un link de una guia (en otro foro) pero que bueno a mi me ayudo tambien junto con el handbook por supuesto, en la instalacion http://foro.elhacker.net/tutoriales_documentacion/mi_pequeno_manual_de_instalacion_de_gentoo_por_g0su-t33841.0.html

http://www.dvdadvdr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65964

http://foros.hackerss.com/index.php?showtopic=4

saludos

----------

## fontgi

Gracias unzop.

Los links que pusiste aunque los considero vastante completos me encuentro que no puedo llegar alli, cuando me dice de seleccionar el idioma del teclado me sale esto:

[IMG]http://s4.subirimagenes.com/privadas/previo/thump_927289perimerrorlinux.jpg[/IMG]

Mi ingles es muy basico y la verdad que muchas cosas se me escapan

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues a lo mejor está intentando montar /dev/sda y el cdrom está en /dev/sdb o /dev/sdc prueba a darle un dato de esos donde se queda parpadeando.

----------

## fontgi

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Pues a lo mejor está intentando montar /dev/sda y el cdrom está en /dev/sdb o /dev/sdc prueba a darle un dato de esos donde se queda parpadeando.

 

O.o

Lo estoy haciendo desde una maquina virtual y utilizo una iso

----------

## quilosaq

Por lo que veo en la imagen que pegas tardas mucho en seleccionar el teclado (13). Esa pregunta la mantiene durante un tiempo y si no tecleas nada toma el teclado por defecto (en).

En cuanto a que no te arranca prueba a dacirle que use /dev/hda o /dev/hdc.

----------

## fontgi

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Por lo que veo en la imagen que pegas tardas mucho en seleccionar el teclado (13). Esa pregunta la mantiene durante un tiempo y si no tecleas nada toma el teclado por defecto (en).
> 
> En cuanto a que no te arranca prueba a dacirle que use /dev/hda o /dev/hdc.

 

Me dice lo mismo lo aga como en la imagen o si lo hago al momento.

Como que prueve a decirle que use /dev/hda o dev/hdc?

----------

## quilosaq

Son 2 asuntos distintos. Lo del 13 es para seleccionar el teclado que se cargará durante la instalación y eso como te digo te lo pregunta sólo durante un tiempo. Esto no es vital para seguir el proceso de instalación.

Donde se te queda parado si es un problema grave. En ese punto ( y las líneas anteriores) lo que te está diciendo es que no encuentra el cd de instalación y qye le digas dónde encontrarlo. Aqui te sugiero que le teclees /dev/hda y si no funciona /dev/hdc.

No creo que lo que te digo vaya a funcionar porque es muy raro que esos dispositivos no hayan sido detectados durante el proceso de arranque pero como no cuesta mucho inténtalo.

Si no funciona dinos en que tipo de software de maquina virtual estás instalado. y necesitariamos un pantallazo de las líneas que se muestran durante el arranque (25 líneas creo que bastarán).

----------

## fontgi

La maquina virtual es VMware.Workstation 6.

Como no savia si querias 25 lnias del principio o del final, pongo todo lo que sale en pantalla hasta el error.

http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-seq1-928561.html

http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-seq2-928564.html

http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-seq3-928566.html

http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-seq4-928567.html

http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-seq5-928568.html

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente sea tan simple como que el sistema esté esperando que pulses intro asi como cuando se pausó la primera vez estaba esperando a que dieras el número correspondiente al teclado español en este caso el "13" (creo).

----------

## fontgi

Tanto si le doy al intro, introduzco el 13, 14,15, etc me da el mismo error

----------

## esteban_conde

http://www.subirimagenes.com/privadas-seq5-928568.html

En esa imagen salen dos cosas importantes la primera es que tipo de teclado quiers usar, en tu caso debes contestar 13 ya que si no te dejará el default keymap que seguro que es english, la segunda es que cdrom estas usando y ahí se supone que es uno de los siguientes: /dev/hda, /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc, /dev/hdd, /dev/hde ... en caso de que le asigne como si fuera un dispositivo SCSI lo haria en : /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, /dev/sdd, /dev/sde ... asi aunque sea una chapuza a falta de otra comprobación te recomendaria que fuese dando sucesivamente uno de los anteriores hasta dar con el correcto.

EDITO:

En el pantallazo sale: intentando montar dispositivo media /dev/sda y en la siguiente linea advierte (media not found) que no se encuentra el dispositivo (/dev/sda) por lo que sda se puede descartar, empezaria por /dev/hdc pues creo que /dev/hda lo reserva para el disco duro virtual, claro que como te digo antes no tengo datos para afirmarlo.

----------

## quilosaq

Confima que tu máquina virtual tiene un lector de cd (o dvd) y que en él montas la iso de gentoo. También mira si el lector de cd tiene conexión ide.

----------

## fontgi

Al final "solucione" el problema bajandome otra iso, muchas gracias por las respuestas y la ayuda.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Si gentoo es la primera distribución de Linux que vas a usar, acabarás odiándolo. Juega con ubuntu, si tienes muchas ganas de aprender y mucha curiosidad, acabará llegando el día en que decidirás usar gentoo y muy probablemente no en una máquina virtual. ¡Ánimo!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Si gentoo es la primera distribución de Linux que vas a usar, acabarás odiándolo. Juega con ubuntu, si tienes muchas ganas de aprender y mucha curiosidad, acabará llegando el día en que decidirás usar gentoo y muy probablemente no en una máquina virtual. ¡Ánimo!

 

sabias palabras...

ubuntu... te cansas.... arch.... te cansas... gentoo y te enamoras de linux

----------

## fontgi

Si por mi fuera, no lo habria tocado de momento, pero es para un trabajo de clase, donde tengo que presentar unos documentos, exposicion oral, etc 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

PD: Alguien save donde puedo descargar una version del 2005?

----------

